# Galvez Emerald Seas #2



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

We went back to the Emerald city that was still had S/SE winds pumping emerald water in. Overcast to sunny skies and weak tides feeched. First stop was the beach front. Water never got about 68 degrees. Bull Reds, Black Drum, Smacks and Whiting were plentiful on the usual baiting tactic s. No trout. 

Granite provided all the Sheepâ€™s and Black Drum, Pompano and Bull Reds that one could handle. No trout. Feeched the Bay and Caught Reds that I was after.. No Trout or Flounder. 

Highlight of the trip was a 40 in 40 + # Bull Red ( Kleverâ€™s Fav ) and a 27.5 in Red that went 10.5 # A Tourney Favoriteâ€¦.. Was.. I made Court bullion out of that one. 

All feech cleaned were stacked full of eggs.. I did not keep that many with that fact in mind.. April is spawn time . Its time to git that Trout . 


Day 1: 

Whiting Ce-vee-che

RedFeech Court Bullion ( Not a spec of can or processed ) all fresh.. Especially the stock )


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Day 2*

Go out and get ya some Pompano...

Dinner # 2

Pompano seared n grilled on top of a health bed of veggies, topped with a garden fresh basil n parsley oil.

. When you cook this feech with the head on it adds to the flavor and texture of the dish..

One more to go ...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Day 3*

Day 3 ..

There was some reports of Oil on the south Jetty. I did not see any where I feeched .

I did not have time to get the banana leaves for this grilled Black Drum. So I used the bird of Paradise leaves from my tree.. It did not work as I liked, but the ginger , sherry flavors were there. Paired up with a Papaya Salad.

I may have to start throwing em back.. This 3 day feech cooking in a row takes up some time...lol :rotfl: And My daughter says she wants no more feech . Selectively . She wont pass up Feech Tacos.. ....


----------

